# Wanderlei Silva receives lifetime ban from NAC, fined $70,000



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAFighting:












> Wanderlei Silva was given an indefinite or lifetime ban by the Nevada Athletic Commission (NAC) on Tuesday. He was also given a fine of $70,000, which represented a 35 percent fine of the purse he was originally scheduled to receive at UFC 175 had he competed.
> 
> The commission voted unanimously to render judgement. Silva was not in attendance at the hearing and was represented by his attorney, Ross Goodman.
> 
> ...


WOW!

Harsh or fair? What do you guys make of this?

Personally I thought his actions the whole time were shady as hell, but I debate a lifetime ban when Belfort, and Sonnen, received suspensions and fines for previous grievences.

Is Wanderlei being made an example of?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Well if you run from the test you have to assume the worst. If it was diuretics then it's harsh. But it's like refusing a breath test they assume your well over the limit & high on drugs whether you are or not.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I have his autograph on a Topps card


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Running from a test is stupid, turning up to a hearing and coming out with the Thai fake sexual enhancer Anderson Silva did deserves a Darwin Award for utterly destroying probably the best reputation ever in MMA. There are some proper funny on Twitter...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Harsh


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Harsh


what's harsh?? Have you heard the story (or 3 stories) he came out with? it's sad because PED's or not he was a great but Weidman summed it up perfectly when he said everyone understands if you come out and say I f*cked up but everyone hates a liar...and everyone knows Silva's talking outta his arse.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Why pay a fine if you're gettubg banned for life? Does he legally have to oay it or not?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

He's at the end of his career anyway...Probaly didn't help his cause with all them fu**ing rambling youtube video's he's made over the years criticising the UFC etc... Nevada State Commission are fu**ing jokers....even still, Silva one of my all time favourite fighters


----------

